# The "y" Game



## infy (Nov 21, 2008)

*THE "Y" GAME*

The 'Y' Game

the "y" game...!!!

*Rules: All the words must finish with Y and the first must begin with the letter before Y.*

Example:
HAPPY - the next word must start with P and finish with Y....

party...

trendy


----------



## girish.g (Nov 21, 2008)

dirty


----------



## infy (Nov 21, 2008)

Technology



infy said:


> Go confidently in the direction of your dreams. Live the life you have imagined.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 21, 2008)

gritty


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

tricky


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 21, 2008)

titty!


----------



## girish.g (Nov 21, 2008)

tragedy


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 21, 2008)

parody


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

sh1tty


----------



## eggman (Nov 21, 2008)

dummy


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

totally


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

mummy


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

[offtopic] u got it all wrong comp@ddict, u had to start the word with L and not M... check the rules [/offtopic]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 21, 2008)

Laundry


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

rainy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 21, 2008)

naughty


----------



## eggman (Nov 21, 2008)

totally


----------



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

lolly-------->lovely-------->lately---------->lilly---------->lamely--------> 

..(carry on)


----------



## thegussey (Nov 22, 2008)

messy


----------



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

thegussey said:


> messy



you got that wrong..rt? you need to start with " l "the letter b4 the last letter and end with " y "


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 22, 2008)

lonely, sucky


----------



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> lonely, sucky



Lonely is ok...But sucky wont count..How can you use "s"..If it is lamely use l-the letter before the last letter and end your new word with y...

Heyy..OP..can you edit the rules properly (may be you can make it bold)


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

koky


----------



## infy (Nov 22, 2008)

key


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

equally


----------



## infy (Nov 22, 2008)

locally....

locally



infy said:


> The only way to discover the limits of the possible is to go beyond them into the impossible.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 22, 2008)

lucky


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

keeley


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> titty!





Davidboon said:


> parody





Psychosocial said:


> sh1tty





eggman said:


> dummy





abhi.eternal said:


> totally





comp@ddict said:


> mummy





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Laundry





thegussey said:


> messy





The Outsider said:


> lonely, sucky





T159 said:


> equally



You all have the wrong answer.


----------



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> keeley



What is Keeley..?? Neither Googling (result were names like Keeley Hazel)  nor Dictionary  didnt help


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

easy


----------



## eggman (Nov 22, 2008)

sexy


----------



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

xeroradiography


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

horny


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> You all have the wrong answer.



WTF y?


----------



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

nanny


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

krazy


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Zappy


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

puny


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Naughty


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

tricky


----------



## eggman (Nov 22, 2008)

kinky

(no _Keeley_ kinda word please  )


----------



## infy (Nov 22, 2008)

kaury


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

rowdy


----------



## infy (Nov 22, 2008)

dowry


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

rigidity


----------



## windchimes (Nov 23, 2008)

toy


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2008)

oily


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 23, 2008)

Lexicographically...


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2008)

Lily


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

liquidity


----------



## infy (Nov 23, 2008)

touchy

healthy


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

Core i7 965 Extreme said:


> Lexicographically...



stupidity


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

hungry


----------



## infy (Nov 23, 2008)

reply


----------



## windchimes (Nov 23, 2008)

luckily


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

leafy (vegetables)


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2008)

fugly


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

loony (toony)


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 23, 2008)

nearly


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

lonely


----------



## windchimes (Nov 23, 2008)

Repetition of words happening..

Anway... *LOVELY*


----------



## krazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Largely.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

lamely


----------



## infy (Nov 23, 2008)

library


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

rarely


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

longevity


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

tally


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

lethargy


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

gory


----------



## girish.g (Nov 23, 2008)

rally


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

legendary


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2008)

rally


----------



## infy (Nov 23, 2008)

lucky


----------



## Sathish (Nov 23, 2008)

kitty


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

taxiway


----------



## infy (Nov 23, 2008)

away


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

awry


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 24, 2008)

Rainy


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

Nanny


----------



## infy (Nov 24, 2008)

naughty


----------



## girish.g (Nov 24, 2008)

thirsty


----------



## infy (Nov 24, 2008)

tangibly


----------



## trigger (Nov 24, 2008)

lastly


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 24, 2008)

legacy


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

cocky


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2008)

I Might as well contribute

.......kinky..


----------



## infy (Nov 24, 2008)

keenly


----------



## amol48 (Nov 24, 2008)

lily


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

lambently


----------



## infy (Nov 24, 2008)

laboratory....


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2008)

raggy


----------



## infy (Nov 24, 2008)

gayly


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

lolly


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

lofty (*******)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

taffy


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 24, 2008)

Lonely

(feeling right now)


----------



## windchimes (Nov 25, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Lonely
> 
> (feeling right now)



*Lonely* ...Guys..Words are getting repeated and it will since no one would care to check whether it was entered previously. 

*Lullaby *


----------



## girish.g (Nov 25, 2008)

bully


----------



## jams002 (Nov 25, 2008)

what kind of game is the "Y" game??Starting Business Blog,here's one about the business blog thank you!!!


----------



## muse.adulator (Nov 25, 2008)

^^Awesome spaming.........
Spammers are getting smart.........

Lately


----------



## infy (Nov 25, 2008)

lackey


----------



## trigger (Nov 25, 2008)

exaggeratedly

laborsaving

naivety


----------



## windchimes (Nov 26, 2008)

muse.adulator said:


> ^^Awesome spaming.........
> Spammers are getting smart.........
> 
> Lately



* Totally*


----------



## zoommani (Nov 26, 2008)

loveology


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

goofy


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

jiggly


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

loosely


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

loopy


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

pony


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

noisy


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

salary


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

ropey


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

ecology


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

geography


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

hairspray


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

airy


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

radioactivity


----------



## krazzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Tizzy.


----------



## infy (Nov 26, 2008)

zealously


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

lousy


----------



## girish.g (Nov 26, 2008)

safety


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

taffy


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

fluffy


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny


----------



## infy (Nov 27, 2008)

nastily


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

lonely


----------



## infy (Nov 28, 2008)

lady


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

daisy


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 28, 2008)

sexy


----------



## infy (Nov 29, 2008)

xerography


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

homeopathy


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2008)

humility

therapy

p0rnography


----------



## infy (Nov 29, 2008)

humidity


----------



## j_h (Dec 4, 2008)

tacky


----------



## Rock Star (Dec 5, 2008)

kindly


----------

